# Stingray Slik on Fastback?



## JimmyTheDog (Oct 7, 2022)

Has anyone tried to fit a 20 x 2.125 Stingray wheel with a fat Slik into the Fastback frame? Is the width too much for the Fastback? Its a single speed coaster brake. I have a 1966 Coppertone Fastback frame needing a project. I found some chopper forks with a 16” wheel and he has a gorgeous 20 x 2.125 Stingray Slik needing a home too. Here are the forks I bought and a pic of the Slik I am thinking about. Thanks for any advice
-JTD


----------



## vince72 (Oct 7, 2022)

Nice slik!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> Has anyone tried to fit a 20 x 2.125 Stingray wheel with a fat Slik into the Fastback frame? Is the width too much for the Fastback? Its a single speed coaster brake. I have a 1966 Coppertone Fastback frame needing a project. I found some chopper forks with a 16” wheel and he has a gorgeous 20 x 2.125 Stingray Slik needing a home too. Here are the forks I bought and a pic of the Slik I am thinking about. Thanks for any advice
> -JTD
> 
> View attachment 1708351
> ...



i asked the same question last month. The conclusion was maybe an after market Duro slick. The Schwinn slik and other vintage tires were probably not going to fit.


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Oct 8, 2022)

So I went ahead and bought the wheel hoping it would work. It was too pretty to pass up. Yes it fits- BARELY-  you have to pull it all the way back in the slots. The fender is a bit awkward but I’ll mold it better.
I built her today with a 1966 Coppertone Fastback frame I had hanging and extra parts from my shop. I went to put a Fastback chainring and 5-speed chain on and I completely spaced them being too thin width- so I subbed a different ring and chain off a Schwinn Tiger. I’m soaking the single speed chain overnight and will add it tomorrow alongside the Fastback chain guard.
I am pretty pleased with the look of it. Here are some pics. 
#Boris  (David) I put on the Rogue reflector! Looks marvelous😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> So I went ahead and bought the wheel hoping it would work. It was too pretty to pass up. Yes it fits- BARELY-  you have to pull it all the way back in the slots. The fender is a bit awkward but I’ll mold it better.
> I built her today with a 1966 Coppertone Fastback frame I had hanging and extra parts from my shop. I went to put a Fastback chainring and 5-speed chain on and I completely spaced them being too thin width- so I subbed a different ring and chain off a Schwinn Tiger. I’m soaking the single speed chain overnight and will add it tomorrow alongside the Fastback chain guard.
> I am pretty pleased with the look of it. Here are some pics.
> #Boris  (David) I put on the Rogue reflector! Looks marvelous😎
> ...



Do you have a roller of some sort to mold the fender? No easy task I would think, would you  be better off moving the fender to the other side of the lower mount and use a spacer. Or lose it all together. Love the build so glad you tried that tire and it fit.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Oct 12, 2022)

Man you got to paint that ceiling 👍🏻😁


----------

